# tough choice....



## Jim Beam (Nov 10, 2017)

But I gotta go with the girl...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2017)

Why not both?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 10, 2017)

Maya would have told me to get the saw...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2017)

If it was a Mesquite that size I would have to think about it a long time....... Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 10, 2017)

Tony said:


> If it was a Mesquite that size I would have to think about it a long time....... Tony


You would need a 36" bar on your saw. Here is a pic of when you last had a 36" bar. Be careful big guy...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 10, 2017)

Move the girl, get the burl

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 10, 2017)

The burl is at least 5 feet in diameter. The cottonwood tree is 12 to 15 feet across.

The girl is priceless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> The burl is at least 5 feet in diameter. The cottonwood tree is 12 to 15 feet across.
> 
> The girl is priceless.



Wait, there was a girl in the picture?????

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

